# The Animal House - shropshire - march 2016



## tazong (Mar 22, 2016)

I really do not know where to start with this report - it was a totally mind blowing experince for me - I have never been on a explore where the place was so well preserved and so much stuff inside. There was so many items there - i never really scratched the surface.
The main reason being i dont like to root to much - i just like to film and photograph as i see things and try to show a little respect when i am there.
I will open the odd draw but thats it - to be honest there were so many items of intrest it was very difficult to take it all in.
The items inside were just amazing treasures of many many varietys - i have watched the video i made a couple of times (finished version) and i am still spotting stuff i missed on my inital search
It Was almost impossible to choose what photographs to choose so these are just a few of my favourites on the day.
Finding any history on this place has proved totally fruitless - I named this place the animal house for obvious reasons - if you really want the full flavour of this place, watch the video - its a long one but i really felt it needed it just to try and take in what was there.
Well i have built this up to a high so i will let you decide if the explore was as good as i thought it was.
This has been my best explore to date and i really enjoyed every minute of it - i know places like this dont come round very often so i am going to cherish this experince for a very long time.
Hope you enjoy



















































































Finally this is the video i shot on the day:


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 23, 2016)

Now that was cool mate, what a find, videoing adds a nice touch


----------



## smiler (Mar 23, 2016)

You found a gem there Taz, be a shame if the magpies discovers it, I enjoyed looking, Thanks
PS,
Nice Hat


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 23, 2016)

smiler said:


> be a shame if the magpies discovers it,



I think they have.  Thing's don't seem to be looking great in the house since the first report. Still, you captured the place well on here and your video.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice one Taz


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 23, 2016)

Interesting that.In the 4th picture Tokar is now a game reserve in Sudan.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 23, 2016)

Great find thanks for posting.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 23, 2016)

That's a lovely looking place, nicely captured!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice one tazong.I did not really enjoy it here.was not in here long..the wall trophy has gone now as well


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 24, 2016)

Great pics and video.


----------



## byker59 (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks as if they just went out for a walk and never came back ! thank you interesting


----------



## tazong (Mar 24, 2016)

Have been stuck in bed for last couple of days with super high temp and running to the toilet like the vomiting cavalier so apologies for not responding sooner.
I guess our bank holiday weekend away is off 
Thank you all for the great comments and feedback , really is appreceiated , places like this don't come around very often so will remember this place for a long time. 
thanks everyone.


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 24, 2016)

I watched your video on this place last night and thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

What a great place and equally great report . What a strange plaque on the window


----------

